# Auburn vs Oregon Monday Night



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

The Oval Office is going to have a Tiger eating a Duck party on Monday night for the BCS Championship game. They will have a special of 39 cent wings all night with $10.00 buckets of domestic beer (5) as well as happy hour all night for draft beer. 

Come out and support the Auburn Tigers and root for the SEC. If your a Duck fan come prepared for some good ribbing and a good time. I promise I will be nice for a little while but be prepared for some hollering and sh&t talk!

I'll be off on Tuesday so I guarantee you I will lose my mind before the night is over.


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

*Oval Offices*

Where is the oval offices located at. Never been and would like to come for the party. My Wife and I love Duck. WAR !!! EAGLE.:thumbup:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply Steve. Been at the camper and in the woods hunting until a few minutes ago. The Oval Office is on Avalon Blvd north of the interstate. It is adjacent to the Bingo Magic in the same parking lot.

Hope to see ya there.


----------

